# Aquasky replica



## dougomac (Jan 1, 2014)

I am looking for a light for my 60p. I would love to buy an aquasky but at 280 its a bit pricey. Has any one bought any of the knock offs. Im looking for that style. Setup will be igwuami with ada aquasoil and Co2. I currently have a t5ho for it but its so bulky


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

The Chiro ones look so much like the ADA one, and the specs are the same, so I honestly think they are made at the same factory and sold as different brands. The Chihiro one offers a dimmer, too. ADA couldn't be bothered, I guess. 2Actually Chihiro makes Superjet-look alike filters, even with the hammer-tone Iwaki pump. I really think it's all made at the same factory. 

All that said, I do NOT recommend the Aquasky or the knock-off version. My ADA Aquasky stand is a cheap peace of crap. The seams are a joke: Right out of the box I was able to see micro-vertical cracks, vacuolations, AND areas at the very edge of the seams where the solvent didn't penetrate and bond it all the way. Despite treating it like a baby bird, after a year of normal (extremely careful) use it was starting to crack like spider-webs. All over. They kept growing. Nothing other than aquarium water and a computer-screen cloth (not even the screen cleaner!) ever touched the light or stand. 

They kept getting bigger and it all looked so bad I sprayed the whole thing with brake cleaner fluid. I did this to make it REALLY crinkly-looking as if it was sort of supposed to look that way. You couldn't resurface the acrylic: it was cracking inside the stand it's self and the surface wasn't damaged by scratches. This is my second Aquasky. Both were like that. 

Never again; ADA's quality has gone downhill tremendously since I first started this hobby. If you could just buy replacement stands fort $30 or so it would be a problem. Nope, have to get a whole new unit. 


If you have your heart set on an ADA-light the Solar series is beyond exceptional. Extremely heavy, high quality craftsmanship and worth every penny. Not the most intense, but that's by design. Otherwise if you are sure you want the Aquasky, get the cheaper knock-off. I should note that my LED-light it's self was fine and was even too bright. The stand is what is a POS.


----------

